# Chewing On Furniture



## babylon5 (Mar 2, 2006)

Good afternoon all,

Our Chelsea (approximately 10 months) of age has been chewing our wood furniture (unbeknownst to us). Initially she would eat the wood sidings on the outside of our home when she needed to be out for awhile & exercise. But I fixed that by spraying the "bitter apple" on any of the wood sidings. Eventually, she stopped but has apparently found that there is lots of wood to chew. My brother-in-law only recently found out about this when he heard of "wood crunching" noises. At first, he thought that rats were in the house but only to find out, it was Chelsea who was doing the chewing. 

I looked around the house, and there are about a couple of areas where she chewed. The interesting part is that she has lots of chew toys, and we try to play with her as often as we can. We occassionally walk her too. I try to play with her as much as I can, but there are times when I am too busy so I played with her briefly then sometimes go somewhere. Little do I know that she was chewing. 

Any suggestions on what any of you did to stop the chewing? Also, has anyone purchased this DVD set from Ceasar Milan: http://www.dogwhispererboxset.com

Any suggestions will be most appreciated. 

Thanks.


Babylon5


----------



## LMJ (Feb 16, 2006)

I would continue to research a solution, but what I would do in the mean time is make sure she has something appropriate to chew on. I've always read that if a dog has what it needs to chew, it won't seek out what he isn't supposed to chew on. 

I have always supplied Jeffery something since I've had him. Only once did he chew on a shoe of mine. I give him cow hoof mostly. He also has toys and I give him healthy edibles by Nylabone. He loves the hoof and the Nylabones. I also have Milk Bones that I give him now and then. You have to be watchful with the cow hoof when you first give it to them because it tapers off to a really thin edge that Jeff has been able to break off. 

I only give hime the edible chews once or twice per week. I also give him a treat when he potties outside so I like to keep his calorie intake in check.


----------



## wagirl98665 (Jan 5, 2006)

> Good afternoon all,
> 
> Our Chelsea (approximately 10 months) of age has been chewing our wood furniture (unbeknownst to us). Initially she would eat the wood sidings on the outside of our home when she needed to be out for awhile & exercise. But I fixed that by spraying the "bitter apple" on any of the wood sidings. Eventually, she stopped but has apparently found that there is lots of wood to chew. My brother-in-law only recently found out about this when he heard of "wood crunching" noises. At first, he thought that rats were in the house but only to find out, it was Chelsea who was doing the chewing.
> 
> ...


----------



## Baxter and Wally's Mom (Aug 18, 2005)

Yeah, that sounds familiar. Wally chewed a few window sills and baseboards. He even licked a hole in the sheet rock once! However, he did grow out of it by about 12 - 15 months. He did not grow out of his love of chewing the back off of my husbands remote control.


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

HA!! HA!!
















I will get you pics of my damage. 

It's a "puppy" thing.


----------



## Dove (Feb 12, 2006)

Every time I hear Di chewing on the coffee table I give her a bully stick.. It stops her at the time...It hasn't stopped her completely but maybe in time it will...


----------



## Deanna (Jan 14, 2005)

It has been my experience that dogs turn destructive when they are bored. I would get her some interactive toys and chews such as:

Kong

Play Puzzle

Roll a treat ball

Here is a whole list of interactive toys

I sometimes don't have a chance to take Wilson for a walk, or the weather is too bad- but we are sure to excercise him at least 2 times a day. Twice a day I sit with him in our mostly empty basement and throw his ball, hide his ball, I make a maze out of pillows and blankets, and he has to find his way through. By the end of our play session he is panting hard, and he is tired. In the mornings it's for only 15-20 minutes, at night its more like 30-45. 

Maltese are _very_ smart dogs- they need to be physically and mentally stimulated and challenged. I think if you gave her some toys that occupy her time more, and set a play/activity time every day you will see a big difference. 

Good luck.


----------



## nicole (Apr 27, 2006)

Chewing is common in puppies, especially when they are teething. 

When you are not able to keep an eye on your dog, consider limiting the area she has access to. You might want to set up a small confined area with plenty of toys so you can leave her there when you cannot supervise her.

I used to give my dogs a variety of toys so they didn't get bored. Their favourites were chew toys filled with treats, which kept them occupied.


----------



## babylon5 (Mar 2, 2006)

Thank you to all who responded to my post especially to Mikeysmom who suggested to use "bitter apple" to help deter the chewing.


----------



## pennypie (Jun 17, 2006)

> > Good afternoon all,
> >
> > Our Chelsea (approximately 10 months) of age has been chewing our wood furniture (unbeknownst to us). Initially she would eat the wood sidings on the outside of our home when she needed to be out for awhile & exercise. But I fixed that by spraying the "bitter apple" on any of the wood sidings. Eventually, she stopped but has apparently found that there is lots of wood to chew. My brother-in-law only recently found out about this when he heard of "wood crunching" noises. At first, he thought that rats were in the house but only to find out, it was Chelsea who was doing the chewing.
> >
> ...


----------



## May468 (Dec 5, 2006)

I've seen Cotton in the Backyard laying the Sun.. Next to Sam... She is chewing on Wood chips.

I believe it is due to teething and being a Puppy

Limit Running *FREE* time.


----------



## camfan (Oct 30, 2006)

3 words-- MORE BITTER APPLE.

Watch her constantly--spray w/ bitter apple whatever she's chewing while saying NO and immediately replace it with something appropriate to chew on.


----------

